# eastlake pier



## ewok9713 (Oct 25, 2010)

been out twice in the last week and have done really well. first night was there 3 hours caught 5 channels all were good size no monsters was using shrimp i really started to catch them them when i put on some of atlas mike krill lunker lotion on my shrimp it was like a magnet i even let some other guys try the lotion and thy caught fish as well. went out last night 4th of July and caught 4 more cats all decent size still using shrimp and krill lunker lotion. was out longer last night 4 hours started getting chilly around 2:30 no jacket or sweatshirt deerrr.. will be going out again soon had a blast last one i caught was a fighter.. was ripping line off my drag was fun but i landed it. even caught a white bass on a piece of shrimp not big but was fun. no pics went by myself as usual. lake was calm both nights


----------

